# Amplificador de 250W



## anko (Ago 16, 2007)

hola a todos, me encuentro preparandome para armar un amplificador que encontre en la internet, el "M250", supuestamente de 250w, pero antes de empesar quiero asegurarme si realmente funciona, ya que no todos los diagramas de la web son funcionales.


ocupa una alimentacion de +/- 55V y 6 amperes por rama.

los transistores de salida son los MJ15024/25, yo voy a usar los MJ15052/53 (me dijieron que eran los remplazos).

todabia no puedo encontrar los MJE15030/31, si alguien conoce un remplazo se lo agradeceria.

por ultimo dejo el diagrama, lo he tratado de simular en el Tina, pero no me manejo para nada en los programas, quiero estar seguro de que funciona antes de adquirir todos los componentes, pero hasta ahora no se como hacerlo, ojala alguno de ustedes le pueda hechar una miradita y aconsejarme sobre este amplificador estaria muy agradecido.

saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 17, 2007)

Hola. La estructura a simple vista está bien.
No estoy del todo seguro pero pienso que con esas alimentaciones te pordían servir los TIP42C y 42C en lugar de los MJE15030 y 31. Fijate en sus hojas de datos si son "compatibles".


----------



## anko (Ago 17, 2007)

gracias por la respuesta, estuve mirando el mje15030 y es de 150v y 8 amperes, el tip 41 es de 150v y 6 amperes, un poco mas chico que el mje15030, pero no lo he podido encontrar en ningun lado, y tampoco sus remplazos asique creo que voy a usar los tip41C/42C, espero que no pase nada extraño ni se queme nada.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 17, 2007)

anko dijo:
			
		

> gracias por la respuesta, estuve mirando el mje15030 y es de 150v y 8 amperes, el tip 41 es de 150v y 6 amperes, un poco mas chico que el mje15030, pero no lo he podido encontrar en ningun lado, y tampoco sus remplazos asique creo que voy a usar los tip41C/42C, espero que no pase nada extraño ni se queme nada.



Los tips que terminan con "C", tengo entendido que son de 100V, son los que soportan más tensión.
Con la alimentación que usás no creo que haya problema y por la corriente tampoco, como driver usará 2 o 3A como máximo.

Qué raro, acá los consigo fácil a los MJE

Suerte!


----------



## menduco (Ago 18, 2007)

podrias postear la pagina donde encontraste el diseño, yo hace tiempo que ando buscando este amplificador.

desde ya estoy muy agradecido


----------



## anko (Ago 21, 2007)

estube investigando un poco y el diseño del amplificador corresponde a un tal marcus y si funciona, su pagina es esta: http://marcusgun.com/   y habla sobre el amplificador y da un par de datos sobre este.

bueno ya tengo todos los componentes y casi listo el diseño de la placa, anque igual lo voy a probar en la proto board antes de darme el trabajo de dibujar a mano la placa para quemarla.

otra cosa, que segun mis calculos el transformador que ocuparia una version mono de este amplificador seria de 480W; calcule 55v dividido por la raiz de 2 da 38.8, aproccimando unos 40v que serian del secundario del transformador, y como ocupa 6A por rama serian un total de 12A, entonces 12Ax40v=480W, corriganme si estoy mal, el problema esque el transformador me cuesta muy caro mandarlo a hacer, y me preguntaba si algien sabia como se podria hacer un transformador (para recortar costos), estube buscando y encontre un par de formulas, pero no entendi mucho, si alguien me podria ayudar lo agradeceria.

pronto voy a decirles que tal corre este amplificador y quisas suba un par de fotos

salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2007)

En ese link mismo te aconseja un transformador de 38+38 500 W, asi que tu calculo estuvo OK.
Segun mi sistema me dio 400 W (Minimo) pero espreferible que sobre y no que falte
El link correcto es:    www.marcusgun.com


----------



## kuzhertz (Ago 30, 2007)

Hola anko aqui te dejo unos calculos para rebobinar transformadores, si por decir quieres un transformador de 40-0-40 ac debes de calcular la tension total osea 80vac  y ala mitad de espiras le sacas un tap central.Suerte


----------



## samirianoski (Dic 8, 2007)

hola francisco soy nuevo en internet queria preguntarte si vos as visto el stk411-240 y que funcion cumplen los comparadores que tiene internamente el ci


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Dic 8, 2007)

samirianoski dijo:
			
		

> hola francisco soy nuevo en internet queria preguntarte si vos as visto el stk411-240 y que funcion cumplen los comparadores que tiene internamente el ci



Hola, no lo he visto


----------



## samirianoski (Dic 8, 2007)

hola me gustaria saber si algien a visto el stk411-240 y que funcion cumplen los comparadores que tiene internamente el ci parece un buen integrado de audio


----------



## samirianoski (Dic 8, 2007)

bueno  gracias por responderme es la primera ves que me meto en un foro perdon si escribo mal estoy un poco nervioso


----------



## samirianoski (Dic 8, 2007)

anko fijate el stk4050 me parece que es mas sencillo para armar


----------



## anko (Dic 9, 2007)

asi parese, este proyecto quedo en standby porque no me alcansa para enroyar el transformador de potencia, pero hasta donde tengo entendido los stk tb pueden venir falsificados, y son muy delicados al momento de soldarlos, tb que dando los 200w distorciona bastante, anque no puedo compararlo con este porq no lo he terminado, la gracia esta en el desafio de armarlo.

salu2


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 11, 2007)

como siempre
Como Se Calibra Este amplificador, ya que lleva un POTECIOMETRO y la neta No Se Calibrarlo.
Esta es la unica limitacion que tengo para armarlo lo demas vale 2 cosas jeje.

Seria chido un tuto sobre calibracion de amplificador  


Gracias a todos.
tacatomon


----------



## ladelec (Dic 11, 2007)

Te propongo uno de 200 W ampliable a 400 W que está probado 100% eficaz.
Lo encuentras en http://www.ladelec.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=51 y también hay un tutorial gratis para armarlo paso a paso, miralo acá: http://www.ladelec.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=60&Itemid=60


----------



## samirianoski (Dic 12, 2007)

hola anko te fijaste si te anda el stk4050 y comentame si te sirve espero que te ande es de 200w y los  comentarios dicen que anda bien


----------



## samirianoski (Dic 14, 2007)

anko mi idea es tener calidad de audio usando un integrado barato te entiendo que armar una plaqueta es un desafio por ejemplo yo uso el stk 4231 y anda muy bien en las curvas de respuesta de frecuencia y no es dificil de poner en marcha y tambien e armado plaquetas con transistores 2n3055 mj15015 famosa audison sabes lo que me gustaria conseguir
es una proteccion sencilla contra corto circuito


----------



## Ivan N. (Dic 16, 2007)

Holas a todos. Volviendo un poco al hilo del post, me parece muy bueno el amplificador y tengo ganas de encararlo asi q queria preguntar algunas cosas:

Me caera demasiado la potencia si alimento el circuito con +-42V 10A para una version mono?

El tema del disipador: por lo que vi en la pagina donde explica el circuito, el tipo monto los transistores en una L de aluminio y eso lo acoplo al disipador con mucha grasa siliconada?   o sera q le entendi mal? Se puede hacer esto sin perder demasiado factor de disipacion? Alguien alguna vez lo probo?

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## samirianoski (Dic 19, 2007)

francisco por las dudas lo has visto al stk 412-240que te comentaba


----------



## huki (Oct 26, 2008)

amigos lograron poner en funcionamiento el m-250 ya que me intereso el amplificador por que estoy buscando algo de esa potencia para hacer sonido en salones,bueno espero que funcione por tengo algunos componentes de los que muestra el esquema.


----------



## oZon (Oct 28, 2008)

huki

Nose si alguien lo armo pero te recomiendo que te lances por algo seguro.

yo tambien te recomiendo el amplificador de ladelec 200 ampliable a 400 es barato y no necesita ajustes:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about5408.html

revisa todo el post veras cosas interesantes

saludos 

oZon


----------



## Edu-D (Feb 15, 2011)

Yo no recomendaria este circuito es un desperdicio de transistores de MJ yo lo hice y no me gusto apenas consume sus 2A por canal en 110 voltios lo simule apenas vota 87.8W en carga de 8 ohmios


----------



## yepec (Feb 15, 2011)

EDHB dijo:


> Yo no recomendaria este circuito es un desperdicio de transistores de MJ yo lo hice y no me gusto apenas *consume sus 2A por canal en 110 voltios lo simule apenas vota 87.8W* en carga de 8 ohmios



si el este circuto no es de tu agrado, es respetable tu opinion, pero tus mediciones me dejan unas cuantas dudas,http://marcusgun.awardspace.com/m250.html esta es una pagina en donde te dan todos los detalles para el armado, e incluso un link hacia un foro en donde ya fue discutido este amplificador.

saludos...


----------



## Edu-D (Feb 15, 2011)

yepec dijo:


> si el este circuto no es de tu agrado, es respetable tu opinion, pero tus mediciones me dejan unas cuantas dudas,http://marcusgun.awardspace.com/m250.html esta es una pagina en donde te dan todos los detalles para el armado, e incluso un link hacia un foro en donde ya fue discutido este amplificador.
> 
> saludos...



El circuito lo hice para un compañero hace como 1 año por el simple agrado por los transistores que manejaba lo hice con 4 transistores de salida 2SA1943 y 4 2SC5200 version mono... Funciona bien no hace mucho me llego el circuito que las salidas del parlante se cortocircuitaron no se como.... lo deje con 6 transistores en total funciona bien y ni calienta mucho... Para mi los MJ15022 y MJ15023 es demasiado para el circuito especialmente si es mono votaria 125W porque el modelo del amplificador es M250 version estereo...
Eso depende del que lo quiera armar con transistores que por cierto son muy caros y con los TIP41 y TIP42 funcionan bien no distorcionan ni calientan ni tanto...


----------

